# Spell check in Outlook Express



## 1seamus (Jun 8, 2007)

I have recently moved to Windows XP, which came with MS Office 2007. I am still using Outlook Express for email. In the email, my spell check defaults to checking with a French dictionary. I remember finding somewhere that the email spell check comes from Office. When I found a drop down menu for language, only French was shown as an option. I can't remember where I found this menu now, but that may not matter. Can someone guide me to the location to change the default language to English? Many thanks.


----------



## kama64 (Apr 23, 2007)

http://forums.techguy.org/business-applications/581960-microsoft-office-07-problem-spell.html


----------



## 1seamus (Jun 8, 2007)

kama64 said:


> http://forums.techguy.org/business-applications/581960-microsoft-office-07-problem-spell.html


Thanks for the lead to the download. I did download the spell check you recommended, and in the OE options, the spell language now shows English, but when I try to spell check, the program hangs and the only recourse is the abort OE and lose the message.


----------



## kama64 (Apr 23, 2007)

The only thing I found to try was this: http://www.outlook-tips.net/archives/2006/20061228.htm

What I told you are really the only options for your issue that I have found, sorry.


----------



## lessmess (Aug 30, 2007)

I just downloaded a spell check that works with oe. It is at www.snapfiles.com/download/dlspelloe.html/

Hope this info. helps.


----------



## lessmess (Aug 30, 2007)

oh, and if anyone tries it and finds a problem I need to know about too...let me know.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Check the language settings in your Microsoft Word, those apply to the spell check in OE.


----------



## lessmess (Aug 30, 2007)

After reading you, I changed it. It was set to translate to French. However, it will allow me to change setting for current document, but defaults back to French when I close out of doc. & open new.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

You should be able to install the English dictionary from the Office XP or Office 2003 CD.

http://pschmid.net/blog/2006/11/13/80
Scroll down to:
*After installing Office 2007 RTM, you dont have English as a choice of language in the spell checker of Outlook Express and potentially other programs.*

Let us know if that works for you or not.


----------



## ttina (Aug 31, 2007)

This worked for me too.
http://www.snapfiles.com/download/dlspelloe.html/


----------

